# Need Help! Possible broken leg.



## ekm_85

To ANYONE who can help me,

I have a male hedgehog named Theodore; unsure of his age since we adopted him. I noticed for the past week everytime I would check on him he would be in roughly the same location in his cage and I never saw him run on his wheel anymore. When we cleaned his cage out this weekend he barely moved and when he rolled up into a ball his leg was sticking out a little. I assumed that he rolled up too fast to bring his leg up in time.

Last night I had a weird feeling something might be wrong, so today I asked my husband to take him out and see if he could figure out if there was anything wrong with him. Normally Theodore has to relax and then he unrolls himself and runs in any direction he can, but today we noticed he began limping. WhenI looked at him from behind I realized that his back left leg was dragging. 

We have a very uptight hedgehog and it's hard to get him to relax and open up, so we can check on him. I don't know if he has a sprain or if his leg is really broken. I don't know the signs. He does not lift his leg like it hurts though. He drags it.

The bad thing is I live in California and they are technically illegal here. If I take him to the vet he may be taken and killed. I don't know what to do or who to go to. I NEED HELP!

Elysa C.


----------



## Immortalia

It would be best to send a pm to hedgiepets, nancy or kalandra. They might be able to send you in the right direction. 

IMO(if you can't find a hedgie safe vet) it would be kinder to go to any vet that's close and if they say they need to euth, it's still kinder than making him suffer in pain any longer. 

Best of luck. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

Oh my  

Couldn't you JUST happen to be travelling thru that area with your Hedgie and suddenly need a vet??? Or is it a small enough town that ppl know you? 

What a shame...I never even thought about what would happen medical care wise to a Hedgie owed illegally. That sucks! 

It's not illegal to have them where I live thank goodness.


----------



## Guest

Unless a vet has no ethics I don't think they would just say they're illegal here so I will not treat it, but I will kill it.

There are even vets in illegal areas recommended by the HBA because its not illegal to treat an animal despite its status in the state so idk if they would.

I would definitely seek a vet even if it means out of state the soon the better, the longer it takes the higher change the leg may have to be removed and the longer your poor quilled one is suffering


----------



## moothecow

I would also say that you're driving through... to a hedgehog show? Visiting someone and had nowhere else to leave the hedgehog? I think at this point, it's better to take a chance with going to a vet, than just leaving him be. He is suffering and in pain, and if that leg is left for a long time, it will get worse, infected, and might kill him in the end anyway. It won't just heal itself. 

I'm sorry this happen to your little guy, and I wish you and him all the best. Keep us updated...

Oh hey, maybe call a vet in advance and explain that you're driving through Cali to get to the next state and your hedgehog seems to be in trouble. Just check in advance if they'll see him.


----------



## Judi

The vets might be required by law to report owners of illegal animals, and then the state would confiscate him. 

I think you may have to find a vet over state lines somewhere that will treat him. Can you put him in a clear glass baking dish and lift it up when he unrolls, so you can look under him? If it's a break or a sprain, you should see bruising and/or swelling. 

When my Lulu got WHS, dragging a back foot was the first sign, that and rolling up in a ball but leaving the foot out. Sometimes she would manage to pull the foot in but not always, and eventually she lost the ability to move that foot at all and it would always stick out of the ball.

Are you able to scruff Theodore? That would be the best way to examine his leg, although sometimes when you scruff them they draw up to one side and it's hard to really check the leg unless it's the lower part with the issue.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

How close are you to a bordering state? I'd say if your hedgie needs treatment, either call around and ask if vets are willing to treat (but don't give any personal info like a name, etc.) and if you can't find one, well then, it's time for a trip!


----------



## ekm_85

Thank you, all, for you helpful advice. After posting this I actually did a seach and found an exotic vet in my area that surprisingly had Hedgehogs listed as treatable. I have an appointment tomorrow morning and hope to find out what the issue is. The vet and some of the other employees have Hedgies so I am hopeful this is a good place.

To Judi: What exactly is WHS?? Theodore does not take to scruffing well, so that wouldn't work.


----------



## Guest

ekm_85 said:


> Thank you, all, for you helpful advice. After posting this I actually did a seach and found an exotic vet in my area that surprisingly had Hedgehogs listed as treatable. I have an appointment tomorrow morning and hope to find out what the issue is. The vet and some of the other employees have Hedgies so I am hopeful this is a good place.
> 
> To Judi: What exactly is WHS?? Theodore does not take to scruffing well, so that wouldn't work.


Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome is basically the muscular breakdown and control of movement slowly in a hedgehog, you can google it and get a general understanding very quickly basically its MS in Hedgehogs and is a genetic disease and it cannot be cured


----------



## hanhan27

I hope his leg is ok. Let us know what the vet says!

WHS is Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome. You should do a search for it on HHC and see if any of the other symptoms match your hedgies problem.


----------



## Kalandra

Elsa how is he today and have you seen the vet yet? I have a couple of ideas of what it could be, but they all require a vet to examine him. If the vet you are seeing doesn't seem help, please pm me. I may or may not be able to find you some help, it all depends on your general location (SD, LA, NORCAL, etc).

I have one that is rear leg paralyzed. She was fine, then two hours later wasn't. She ruptured a disc in her back and lost the use of her back legs.


----------



## ekm_85

He is about the same today. We did go into the vet, had some x-rays taken and the final decision was that he has arthritis which has caused inflammation. The inflammation has pinched a nerve leading to the left back leg. I was given anti-inflammatory medication that I have to give orally twice a day. The vet said that if the the imflammation goes down Theodore SHOULD regain use of his leg, but is uncertain how much mobility will come back.

Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. Please keep them coming!!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

yaaay that is great news!


----------



## moothecow

I'm so glad you not only found a vet, but found out what is probably ailing poor Theodore. Please keep us updated on his progress. I'm sending him good wishes and I hope he regains the full use of his back leg soon


----------



## hanhan27

I'm very happy to hear that he should get the use of his leg back! 

Like Moo said, keep us updated on how he's doing. Big big hugs to you and Theodore!


----------



## Kalandra

He give you prednisone or metacam? Prednisone is a steriod and is much stronger than metacame as an anti-inflammatory. Its also very powerful stuff as it can also be used as a chemotherapy agent.

Hopefully he will regain some use of the leg. Even if he doesn't, just provide a safe environment so that he cannot catch his leg on anything. These little ones amaze me in how much they can still do even though they are disabled.


----------



## ekm_85

Bad news... The vet and I no longer believe his rear mobility problems are due to a pinched nerve. He has gotten worse. Not only is his left leg dragging behind him, but his tail is sticking out and his right leg is being dragged underneath his body. We believe he either has spinal damage or WHS. Unfortunately, I have not been able to find a good definition of WHS, but what I have found explains Theodore pretty well. 

Problem is this... More then anything I wish I could provide Theodore with the care he would need for the final weeks, months, or years of his life. Unfortunately though I work full time and I just had a baby and don't have the time to dedicate to him. I am located in San Diego, CA. Does anyone know of someone who is willing to take this little guy in and give him the love and care he deserves?? My heart is breaking because he is getting worse and I can't care for him. Please help! I tried contacting Wee Companions, since there is a location here, but they aren't giving me much hope. Their responses seem a little hesitant. 

I hope someone can help me!!


----------



## Judi

I was reading recently about a hedgehog rescue in Colorado that recieves a lot of hedgehogs from California. http://hedgieflash.org/rosie.html Maybe if you contact them, they would be able to take Theodore or be able to tell you who else could help.

About WHS, it's like multiple sclerosis for hedgehogs. It gets progressively worse. Usually the first symptom is a dragging foot, or a foot that won't go in when the hedgehog rolls into a ball. Theodore may have been showing signs of it for a while without you recognizing them, if he's your first hedgehog and you haven't seen many other hedgehogs. My first hedgehog had WHS and I didn't know anything was wrong with her until a friend saw her walking and said that's not how hedgehogs walk. She went a long time with just a slightly odd walk, and then one day she was dragging her leg. As things progressed, she lost the ability to move her tail and then to move the other back leg. She started tipping over and being unable to get up. It was really sad to see, because the front half of her was fine and she still wanted to do all of her usual hedgehoggie things. She started having trouble eating, and I had to feed her with a syringe twice a day. She also couldn't lift her bottom to relieve herself, so I had to clean her several times a day. Her lower half twisted and wouldn't straighten out anymore, so I massaged her twice a day to try to help with the discomfort. She lost a lot of weight, even with me feeding her with the syringe, and she started trying to hibernate even though her cage was warm enough. Finally, I decided to have her put to sleep, but she died the day before the appointment.


----------



## ekm_85

Judi said:


> My first hedgehog had WHS and I didn't know anything was wrong with her until a friend saw her walking and said that's not how hedgehogs walk. She went a long time with just a slightly odd walk, and then one day she was dragging her leg. As things progressed, she lost the ability to move her tail and then to move the other back leg. She started tipping over and being unable to get up. It was really sad to see, because the front half of her was fine and she still wanted to do all of her usual hedgehoggie things. She started having trouble eating, and I had to feed her with a syringe twice a day. She also couldn't lift her bottom to relieve herself, so I had to clean her several times a day. Her lower half twisted and wouldn't straighten out anymore, so I massaged her twice a day to try to help with the discomfort. She lost a lot of weight, even with me feeding her with the syringe, and she started trying to hibernate even though her cage was warm enough. Finally, I decided to have her put to sleep, but she died the day before the appointment.


How long did your heedghog live for after she lost her rear mobility? Theodore has no use of his legs or tail...


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

Awe so sad  Please don't take this the wrong way or as insensitive as I'm speaking only from experience having fostered mostly advanced senior palliative animals (mainly every type of cancer) for about 10 years (I know squat about this condition, I do know end of life decisions quite well unfortunately) Thought I would mention that yes it can be a huge strain to try and care for a disabled & uncurable pet, can be frustrating knowing you are not able to give them all they need even when you want to. One has to consider at times what is the best option...a short period of quality with those they are bonded to...or possibly a period of high stress trying to adjust to a new environment. I have no idea how long they can live with this condition, perhaps a long time and after inital changes would adjust well? Just know that sometimes giving it your very best you can and letting them go with dignity before it's too much for all of you is OK. It's not giving up, it's giving them the only final kindness you can.

All pet owners need to do what only they feel they personally can live with and what they feel is the best choice for their pet. I wish you, your family and your hedgie peace in your choices...this sort of thing is never ever easy


----------



## Rainy

I'm so sorry about your hedgie. I hope you can find that the vet you have an appointment with is compassionate and won't report. If he insists that you have to get rid of him or he'll report you, then please look into a rescue organization for hedgies.

Best Wishes and sending Hedgie-Hugs to you!


----------



## Judi

ekm_85 said:


> How long did your heedghog live for after she lost her rear mobility? Theodore has no use of his legs or tail...


She lost her mobility last summer, and died in March.


----------



## ekm_85

Judi said:


> She lost her mobility last summer, and died in March.


Do you know if it is common for a hedgehog to die within a year of losing rear mobility?


----------



## Guest

ekm_85 said:


> Judi said:
> 
> 
> 
> She lost her mobility last summer, and died in March.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if it is common for a hedgehog to die within a year of losing rear mobility?
Click to expand...

WHS usually but not always onsets around 18 months and an progress rapidly or slowly. SOme hedgehogs have lived a quality loving life with their owner for up to a year and a half from what I have read from owners who have dealt with WHS. It is a taxing illness as it progresses they lose the ability to eat on their own requiring syringe feedings and cleaning due to inability to eliminate due to loss of their mobility.

A lot of the things recommended are massaging their limbs twice daily and using very narrow coroplast walls they can be put into so the walls force them to stay stable and work their muscles some.

As it progresses they will loss most of their mobility and it can vary in how quick it onsets in each hedgehog and some contract it younger then 18 months. There is no cure for the disease, however I have read plenty of stories of hedgehogs that seemed to live very loved lives even after losing their mobility from WHS.

Good Rescues are prepared for such things and usually know someone who has dealt with WHS and honestly the stress will be there for the hedgehog, but they do require so much attention due to slowly or sometimes rapidly losing ability to maintain themselves on their own.


----------

